# Too much kick?



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I've been hunting for years, but recently I have become a hunting fanatic/addict. I'm focusing on rabbit, deer, and turkey. I don't mind a little kick but my wife isn't going to be too happy with something that knocks her shoulder off, and she would enjoy hunting from time to time, too. I've found a very decent deal on a Savage 270, which would fit the bill nicely for deer hunting. Will it be too much kick for her? I haven't shot a 270 in a long time, so I can't remember how bad the kick was.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

"Felt recoil" is more complicated than caliber/bullet weight/powder load/velocity. its also the fit of the rifle and how its held.....anyway. the 270 can be down loaded with lighter bullets and lower powder load.....i think its one of the "ideal" hunting calibers.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Never shot a 270 myself so don't have the answer on how much recoil your wife could stand. In fact i don't think any one can really answer that question truthfully except your wife.

Buy the 270 have her try it as is. If the recoil isn't to bad your good to go. If it is add a bit of weight in the stock when you install a kick ese recoil pad.

Another good move is to have it Mag Na Ported reduces the recoil of a 300 win mag to about 243 recoil with out the noise back blast of a muzzle break.
http://magnaport.com/

With a 220 Swift you can watch the hit on a youte thru the scope since the recoil is about likwe a BB gun.

And finally if it is to much for her you can alsways sell it and get your money back, guns hold their value very well.

 Al


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

ace admirer said:


> its also the fit of the rifle and how its held......


If the rifle does not "fit" the person shooting it, things won't go well.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Does porting reduce the muzzle blast? I'd really like to reduce the blast on my ears.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

fishhead, let her shoot a 7mm mag a few times then she will love the 270--snicker

The 270 is the best all around gun. Better ballistics that a 30-06. If its a good buy get it. Its trading material at the least. I've had the same one since I was 16 and love it. With a good recoil pad she should be ok depending on how big she is. Like someone said-the gun needs to fit her. My wife shoots a youth .243. but she is 4 ft 8 inches and 99 lbs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Does porting reduce the muzzle blast? I'd really like to reduce the blast on my ears


Porting makes it louder


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Porting makes it louder


Thanks. My tinitus is too loud already.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

"Porting makes it louder"

Darn tootin' the energy goes more toward the shooter or bystanders, less out the front of the muzzle.....

all powder fired firearms should only be shot using hearing protection...... or you end up like me....


what did you say? what did they say? did she say what i thought i heard her say?! what do you mean "never mind"

too late for me....in my day you were thought a whimp if you were not tough enough to not need hearing protection. besides, hearing protection helps you get off a clean shot.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It's tough to hunt grouse with hearing protection because you depend a lot on hearing the flush. Most shots are 3 seconds or less.

I've tried electric muffs but they were really loud whenever you bumped them into the brush.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Whatever you have her shoot, make sure she has good hearing protection (I use plugs and muffs at the range) and have her shoot standing up vs at the bench, if possible.

If her first shots are off the bench, remember that felt recoil is greater off the bench.

If she does shoot off the bench, try putting a folded towel or an inch of dense closed-cell foam between her shoulder and the butt....anything to add some padding and reduce the bite.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Mag Na Porting does not make the rifle louder like the Muzzle Breaks do. The gasses and blast are not derected back at you with Mag Na Porting. It goes out the side and top of the muzzle.

 Al


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Mag Na Porting does not make the rifle louder like the Muzzle Breaks do. The gasses and blast are not derected back at you with Mag Na Porting. It goes out the side and top of the muzzle.
> 
> Al


All the magnaported barrels I have seen have the ports configured to direct the gasses upward and rearward.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> Mag Na Porting does not make the rifle louder like the Muzzle Breaks do. The gasses and blast are not derected back at you with Mag Na Porting. It goes out the side and top of the muzzle.
> 
> Al


Brakes also don't make the report louder. But anything that redirects the gases anywhere besides straight out the muzzle and away from you will make you hear more of the noise. That includes Magnaporting.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

there are also electronic ear plugs. if the muffs are too bulky. 

but lets be clear about this. there is NO shooting organization that will condone shooting any powder projected bullet (unclassed) with out hearing protection. as an added benefit, all shooters except the totally deaf ones will be better shots with hearing protection. lets do the right thing and train new shooters to be safe and unharmed in their first steps....the sport does not need to beat up, deafen or otherwise harm young, female shooters. i'm on a soapbox because the sport( in my case coaching target shooting) is already misunderstood by so many.....I have NEVER seen a person shoot for the first time (anti-gun or not) that did not enjoy it when properly coached. Thanks Fellows.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

IMO the .243 is the best. ive been hearing alot about the .25-06 but never personally used one. but many older men are using them now and praising it.


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

Speaking as a woman who has been shooting for 5 decades now, I would not start a new woman shooter with a .270. Good choices are a .243 or 6mm, which are nearly the same thing. Both are very good deer rifles. I shoot a 6mm and have never had a cripple get away from me. I do have a .308 for elk but I sure would not want to start with that one either. Off the bench it kicks like a mule. You want shooting to be fun, not punishment.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

The axis of the bore in relation to the stock also plays a significant role in felt recoil. Early Savage rifles had notoriously poor bore/stock alignment, something Savage wisely corrected on later model rifles.


----------



## Robbvious (Jul 23, 2010)

Recoil management has everything to do with proper technique. Being a rifle marksmanship instructor, I can tell you that I can teach anyone to shoot even the highest powered rifles with confidence, provided that proper form is followed. It's nearly impossible to describe by writing, but I can suggest that you get your wife to an Appleseed shoot, post haste. www.appleseedinfo.org These volunteers will teach her to shoot out to 500 yards with accuracy in only 2 days. Best part? It's free for the ladies, Military folks, and those under 21. I can say this with confidence because they taught my 130lb. wife to shoot my M1 Garand (.30-06 World War 2 military rifle). This is a woman who had never fired anything larger than a .22 previously. And she's not some freak of nature, she is afflicted with Rheumatoid Arthritis, a debilitating degenerative auto-immune disease that causes her untold pain in every joint. She wanted to hunt, so I got her to attend. I'm smart enough to know that I am incapable of teaching her myself, thank you very much.
The point is, don't just pick a certain caliber, hand her a rifle, and point her towards the woods. Or worse yet, tell her to go sit in a tree stand until a deer walks by and then take a poke at it. Make her a part of the whole process and make her take ownership of making a clean, one shot kill on a suitable animal. I'm not very eloquent, but I hope I've made a clear point.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Stephen in SOKY said:


> The axis of the bore in relation to the stock also plays a significant role in felt recoil. Early Savage rifles had notoriously poor bore/stock alignment, something Savage wisely corrected on later model rifles.


How about a Ruger #3 carbine in 45-70 shooting full powered 440 gr cast bullet loads? That little 10-22 buttstock design would hook your cheekbone and move it right up towards your temple. I restocked it with a modern design and could shoot any load comfortably. 

Most recent stocks are well designed, to one degree or another. Go back 25 years or more and there were plenty of awful designs.


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

ace admirer said:


> "Porting makes it louder"
> 
> Darn tootin' the energy goes more toward the shooter or bystanders, less out the front of the muzzle.....
> 
> ...


Earmuff type work pretty well.LOL

This is my 3yo grandson about 15feet behind the firing line. I guess he got bored while the three of us banged away with our 9mm handguns.
http://s858.photobucket.com/albums/ab141/lostspring/?action=view&current=IMG_20101107_144702-1.jpg


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I've found a Savage FXP in 243 caliber for about the same money. I think the 243 has more than enough power to knock down a deer, and will save mine and my wife's shoulder too, so I may go with the 243 instead.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

"This is my 3yo grandson about 15feet behind the firing line. I guess he got bored while the three of us banged away with our 9mm handguns."

nothing bothers them does it?

thats what i look like after 8 hours at the range....


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> :hrm:
> 
> I don't know if there _really is_ anything I consider as having "too much kick" -IMHO - it just means you aren't dealing with quite enough woman.


HMMMM....some would say that any woman with any firearm is too much woman..........


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The 243 is a fine caliber for deer. 

 Al


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I have a 270 and REALLY WISH I had a gun that had a bit less kick! But its the one I have so do the best I can with it. Funny thing though, at the range its a POW to the shoulder but the time I actually saw something to shoot at in the woods (teaching my midle age housewife self to hunt isnt going too well ound I never felt the kick at all. 

But yeh, if you can get her a rifle with less kick do so. Its no joy to be afraid of your guns kick.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I ended up getting a Mossberg 243. A friend of the family own a little side gun business, and he worked me up a great price. I wanted a Savage, but all of his suppliers were completely out, and I really wanted it before deer season came in, this Saturday morning. For no more hunting than I will be doing with it, I think it will fit the bill nicely, especially with the price he have me on it.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Let us know how that new Mossberg shoots. As long as a gun is accurate, I don't care how cheap it is.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I bought a 20 gauge a 4 or 5 years ago & Love it! I normally get my deer opening day or with in a couple days. It came with a rifled barrel & a shotgun barrel. I always use the rifled barrel while deer hunting. Mine is also made by Mossberg.
I shoot the Lightfeild shells.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm going to use the 100-grain Core-Lokt by Remington.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

fishhead said:


> Does porting reduce the muzzle blast? I'd really like to reduce the blast on my ears.


Porting will reduce recoil, but will actually increase the report.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My remington 700 300 winny mag is Mag Na Ported. It did not increase the noise level but did reduce the recoil by a whole bunch. My hunting partner had a answer muzzle break system installed on his Rugar Mark II in 300 winny mag and it did raise the noise level as the blast is dericted back at the shooter.
He disliked it so much he sold it and the next 300 mag he bought he sent to Mag Na Port.

Go to the Mag Na port web site and contact them. Don't just take my word for how well it works or take the word of the nay sayers.


*Mag Na Porting is a far different animal than a muzzle break.*

 Al


----------

